# Completed Eagle stick.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just completed this stick, basswood carving aspen staff . It is for a WWII Navy vet.


----------



## Travis (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice looking stick and for a good cause too. Just curious, how long is it?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Travis said:


> Nice looking stick and for a good cause too. Just curious, how long is it?


Hi Travis, I cut them to length to fit the recipient. This one is 40" s to the center of the grip ( that's elbow to the ground.)and it is 52" tall.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great Jon Randy !!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Lovely work Randy. Really glad Ben Franklin didn't get his way and our national bird was the turkey.


----------



## Walker (Sep 10, 2018)

Beautiful !


----------

